# Bridgeport 6F power feed lead screw



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

Guys, I ordered what was supposed to be the correct lead screw for my 32" Bridgeport table with factory 6F power feed.  The lead screw that arrived does not appear to be correct.  Does anyone have a picture of what the lead screw should look like?  thanks, Tom


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 9, 2017)

I've got a 32" table with a 6F power feed.  I converted it from a standard to a power feed.  To the best of my knowledge the lead screw with a power feed is the same as a standard lead screw - just shorter.  What do you think is wrong with the lead screw?  FYI - when I converted to power feed I used a longer lead screw and had it shortened and put a keyway in it.

Rick


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, I just talked to H W machine repair about what the correct lead screw should look like.  It appears that the guy on ebay sent me the wrong one.  The factory 6F power feed has a "stub" end with keyway on it on the right hand side.  The guy sent me a regular feed screw.  sigh.


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 9, 2017)

You probably bought it from the guy in Ct.   I don't put much stock in what he sells as he has 15 different names he goes by on ebay, and 1 way or another they all come back to a guy in Plainville that has plenty of complaints. When I told him I wanted to come see a screw he never got back to me. I have an 8F power feed that I want to mount on my 32" table, and from what I read the lead screws with the stub ends are 36 1/4 long. Here's a link to what you need, maybe you can just turn down the one side. which is what I was going to try.

http://www.icai-online.com/long.-power-feed-screw-32-inch.html


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

Bristol CT. , ebay ID CORESMIT-184.  His grammar/English is lacking as well.  Interesting, as he has 100% positive feedback on the eBay ID I purchased from.  I contacted him through ebay, and he is supposed to call me tonight.  I can certainly turn down my existing one.  Thanks for the link.  Really irritates me that this crap happens.  I don't mind paying for something, but I also expect it to be correct.

Also, this lead screw is for a 36" table.  sheesh.  2 errors, 1 item.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 9, 2017)

tfleming said:


> Bristol CT. , ebay ID CORESMIT-184.  His grammar/English is lacking as well.  Interesting, as he has 100% positive feedback on the eBay ID I purchased from.  I contacted him through ebay, and he is supposed to call me tonight.  I can certainly turn down my existing one.  Thanks for the link.  Really irritates me that this crap happens.  I don't mind paying for something, but I also expect it to be correct.
> 
> Also, this lead screw is for a 36" table.  sheesh.  2 errors, 1 item.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 9, 2017)

FYI - I have a 32" lead screw that coud be machined down for a power feed if there is any interest

Rick


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

Rick_B said:


> FYI - I have a 32" lead screw that coud be machined down for a power feed if there is any interest
> 
> Rick


Rick, let me see if the seller agrees to make this right.  If not, we can talk about me buying it from you.  thanks!


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll be 2nd in line for that


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 9, 2017)

tfleming said:


> Bristol CT. , ebay ID CORESMIT-184.  His grammar/English is lacking as well.  Interesting, as he has 100% positive feedback on the eBay ID I purchased from.  I contacted him through ebay, and he is supposed to call me tonight.  I can certainly turn down my existing one.  Thanks for the link.  Really irritates me that this crap happens.  I don't mind paying for something, but I also expect it to be correct.
> 
> Also, this lead screw is for a 36" table.  sheesh.  2 errors, 1 item.



That's him, he also goes by  maralice_5 ,  jesus-cru and a bunch of others.  LA Tools in Plainville, Ct is the business, and Allen Babin is the owner. He's always selling machinery on Craigslist. Here's a review of him in PM.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/anyone-familiar-la-tools-ct-171563/


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

well, I just talked to Allen on the phone (thanks for the link, his number was included).  He is supposedly sending me the correct one.  He also indicated not to worry about sending the other one back.  Ok, if this all comes to pass, I can't fault the guy if he makes it right.


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 9, 2017)

I hope you make out with him, but you can always complain to Ebay or Paypal if not.


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

4ssss, thanks, and I agree.  If the correct feed screw shows up, then I'll close the return case.  If it doesn't, then Paypal can give me my $$$ back.  Either way, I win.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 9, 2017)

I would strongly recommend when you receive that feed screw you check it with the three wire method (a flange mike would be handy to have). Especially in the center. A worn out feed screw is no better than one the wrong size…Dave


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I would strongly recommend when you receive that feed screw you check it with the three wire method (a flange mike would be handy to have). Especially in the center. A worn out feed screw is no better than one the wrong size…Dave


Agreed.  Worst case, I have a potential donor in the wrong one he sent.  I can certainly chuck that up in the lathe and make one.  The one he did send me was in pretty good shape.  I didn't mic it, but overall wear pattern on it appears negligible.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 9, 2017)

Cool, Tom, last thing you need is more hassle after the electrical hassle.  
Mark S.


----------



## tfleming (Nov 9, 2017)

Amen, Mark, Amen.  Ebay just sent me a notice with a tracking number.  The replacement lead screw seems to be on it's way and should be here on Monday.  Again, if this all works out, then I can say nothing bad about the guy.  He made a mistake, and he corrected it (pending).  You can't ask for more than that.......Lord knows I have made enough mistakes in my life...........


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

I only had one bad experience with Ebay- before I even bought the item!  
Blocked for asking too many questions! I posted about it some time ago
M


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 15, 2017)

Wondering how you made out with this lead screw.


----------



## tfleming (Nov 16, 2017)

I just got back home from being on the road.  Waiting for me was the correct leadscrew AND it is in great condition with very little wear.  I can't speak for anyone but myself, but Allen made this right.   again, other's may have had issue, but this guy made it right, and did it quickly.   I'll try to get it installed over the weekend.  I need to catch up on "honey doo" things after being gone for 4 days......................


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 16, 2017)

I checked out the link about this fella and I don't like the tone in any of the posts by any of them.  I think you should judge him on the merets/demerets your interaction only - not on the 'reputation' - especially from that web page.  I am very concerned when there is a posting to an outside website with such vitriol on it.  Nobody was at their best there, so I would use another metric to decide on him.

What I can't understand is why the moderators didn't delete the complete topic.  Such shenanegans would not be tolerated here.


----------



## tfleming (Nov 16, 2017)

Dabbler, I would have to agree with you about the post on PM.  Lot's of venom.  The way this all turned out, I will probably buy from him again if he has something I want/need.  We are all human, and we all make mistakes.  A mistake is not necessarily how to judge someone, however, how they correct the mistake is how to judge them.  I am semi-retired now, and in my 35 year career I always said that human effort will produce errors.  We will not be judged so much on the error, but more so on how quickly we react and correct those errors.  I still live by that axiom.


----------

